# 2005 altima throttle position sensor



## edster9244 (Jun 30, 2010)

my wifes car showed service engine soon light after she started it,it would not respond when pressing the acc. pedal. started later and it seemed fine,took it to the dealer and they said the computer showed tps sensor but could not duplicate the problem charged me ninety bucks and said to bring it back if it happened again.any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The TPS is part of the Electric Throttle Control Actuator assembly which is mounted on the throttle valve. When there's a malfuntion, car will run in what's called "Fail-Safe" mode; any response to the gas pedal will be extremely slow. In the majority of cases, bad ground connections are the problem. In your case, an intermittent condition could be a loose ground.


----------



## 06nismofrontier (Sep 22, 2010)

*06 frontier (transmission fail safe mode)!!*

I just started having probs with my tranny on my frontier first thing tht happend was when i went to start the truck it was very sluggish to start like the battery didnt have enough charge finally got it started and drove home from 180 trip i had taken during the drive i was about 30m away from my home town and i felt a jerk in the transmission. After i felt the jerk i started babying the truck the rest of the way home. Got 5 miles away pulled off the interstate and the truck was stuck in 4th gear long story short i freaked took the truck to a dealership and the techs there told me that the turbine sensor within the valve body on the trans. was bad and i had to order the entire valve body mind you ($972) so i had no other choice to order it. Well today i get a call from the dealer telling me the trans. is pretty much (FRIED) and all they done was a fluid test to see if there was particles within the fluid so i freak to say the least later on this evening im thinking about the elec. controlled trans. and the battery sends voltage to the trans.computer which tells the tranny to shift at certain rpm's come to find out the trans went into fail safe mode because the battery would not hold a charge found this out by searching (will a low battery cause transmission trouble) so dont always listen to what the SERVICE TECHS say there paycheck is made up from what you pay to have your vehicle serviced.....sincerly no dis to all SERVICE TECHS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

edster9244 said:


> my wifes car showed service engine soon light after she started it,it would not respond when pressing the acc. pedal. started later and it seemed fine,took it to the dealer and they said the computer showed tps sensor but could not duplicate the problem charged me ninety bucks and said to bring it back if it happened again.any ideas?


My feeling has always been if they can't find anything wrong, they shouldn't charge you anything...but maybe that's just me...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

06nismofrontier said:


> I just started having probs with my tranny on my frontier first thing tht happend was when i went to start the truck it was very sluggish to start like the battery didnt have enough charge finally got it started and drove home from 180 trip i had taken during the drive i was about 30m away from my home town and i felt a jerk in the transmission. After i felt the jerk i started babying the truck the rest of the way home. Got 5 miles away pulled off the interstate and the truck was stuck in 4th gear long story short i freaked took the truck to a dealership and the techs there told me that the turbine sensor within the valve body on the trans. was bad and i had to order the entire valve body mind you ($972) so i had no other choice to order it. Well today i get a call from the dealer telling me the trans. is pretty much (FRIED) and all they done was a fluid test to see if there was particles within the fluid so i freak to say the least later on this evening im thinking about the elec. controlled trans. and the battery sends voltage to the trans.computer which tells the tranny to shift at certain rpm's come to find out the trans went into fail safe mode because the battery would not hold a charge found this out by searching (will a low battery cause transmission trouble) so dont always listen to what the SERVICE TECHS say there paycheck is made up from what you pay to have your vehicle serviced.....sincerly no dis to all SERVICE TECHS


Well, I don't know why you put this in the Altima section rather than the Frontier section, but you're right. Charging system failure can cause a lot of problems on today's vehicles. If you mentioned the starting problems you had to them, the first thing they should have done is checked the battery and charging system, correct as necessary, erase any stored codes and road test the vehicle to check for any more potential problems. Service shops, be it a dealership or independant shop, are only as good as the tech that works on your car. I was a Nissan Master Tech and spent 16 years in Nissan service departments. There were some very good techs, but there were also some I wouldn't let anywhere near my vehicle!


----------



## reinaldo (Sep 30, 2010)

*2005 altima*

As I can see the instruction given to you is correct. I hope you resolve the issue.
________
Reinaldo


----------

